# What year Schwinn??



## buickmike (Jul 4, 2015)

Research has come to a dead end for me.  Help from the Schwinn Scholars.... Thanks


----------



## dboi4u (Jul 4, 2015)

It seems to be a 1938 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow, what a great bike. Nice and clean with a flip flop stem. I think it's a model c but I'm no expert.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 4, 2015)

I thought flat braces meant 35 .and maybe 4 digit number.it has same tank opening as 48 straightnar I own. I figured. C model had smaller opening for tank no 4 sale.will clean rims and add ribbed chainguard Rather difficult. to service this one given its age.


----------



## Djshakes (Jul 4, 2015)

looks to be a 36 to me if opening is big enough for a b model tank.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 4, 2015)

*looks like a 1936*

if it does not have tank strap wear marks...it could be a roadster tankless model


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice double adjustable stem


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 12, 2015)

Prolly motorbike 1936 frame looks bigger than Cmodel is it a tall frame ?? Whats the measure meant from top of seat tube too bottom bracket ? pull and see if crank is dated .. 36 had flat braces also. My 36 Cycleplane does  . 
Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## buickmike (Jul 13, 2015)

Crank has no stamps -thought I would put headlight on it. But without tank and other accessories it wouldn't look right-hand that sure was a purdy gangway on the bay....


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 18, 2015)

nice bike!!!! I have a 38 in that same color but not the straight down tube, i would guess 36 too. it looks like my 36. 





here is my 38. I'm building it like a 37 sort of. the hockey stick guard


----------



## buickmike (Jul 18, 2015)

Majority sez 36. Looking at your bikes I would guess guard on one bike would fit better on strait tube.my ribbed chainguatd won't fit without new holes+tweaking! My front fender is mangled too.will you straighten dtail also I need horn+button combo.whew!


----------



## buickmike (Jul 10, 2022)

Time flies..... 



Replaced ND f/r with script hub + morrow. Just now reversed seat post to gain inch of clearence from crossbar  might save tank fer sumpthin else


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2022)

buickmike said:


> Time flies..... View attachment 1659815
> Replaced ND f/r with script hub + morrow. Just now reversed seat post to gain inch of clearence from crossbar  might save tank fer sumpthin else




Wow, 7 years later!


----------



## buickmike (Jul 10, 2022)

Got bad news,.  Had to buy a motorbike tank when the price was climbing every month.  Only it doesn't fit this frame.  So gonna have to use make - believe tank  again


Yet still have a 39 frame core / fenders / light morrow,. etc.so essentialy another motorbike.


----------

